# What Did You Learn Most So Far From Talk-Classical?



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Fellow Members,

I am curious to see what you have so far found to be most "educational" as far as music is concerned. Most of us, consciously or not, come here to learn a few things about music appreciation. I know I certainly do.

I have listed (given the constraints) both by genre and by period. This is a public poll, so other members can see which one(s) you have selected, and you may select more than one.

As for me, I learnt more about later Romantic instrumental music more than any others, especially the "lesser big name" composers. I suggested instrumental music because I often listen to a broad range of operas from nearly all periods as well as choral music, relatively speaking. Lately, I have spent much time listening to the oeuvre of Rachmaninoff's solo piano music.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I came to TC explicitly to learn about modern music so it's no surprise that I voted Beyond 1950's. I expect that this era will continue to be the period about which I learn most. I will say that I've been pleasantly surprised by how much I have learned in a wide range of areas. I almost feel guilty that I have taken in so much more than I have contributed, but perhaps with time I can make up some of that lost karma .


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Basically, I've learned that there will *never* be agreement on what comprises the difference between the concepts of *objectivity and subjectivity. *
As Paul Simon so aptly put it in one of his songs: "One man's ceiling is another man's floor".


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i must say I learn more about first half of 20th century and avant garde overhere, because it is more discussed. Although many members here also posted about baroque to romantic, but it is more less a recommendations rather than a "knowledge" to be learn. For genre of course it is the chamber subforum I usually interested to read the most.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm torn somewhat between Opera and Avant-garde. I'll probably vote Avant-garde though, since I've been learning about that consistently since I joined, whereas opera I've just learned about, um, basically since Alma got on board. 

EDIT: Or maybe I'll just vote both, since I can :devil:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I've mostly learned about more modern music, which was pretty easy to do, considering I knew almost nothing about it before (except what I knew about classic rock).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would say that of the music that is new to me, most of what I have been exposed to here has been within the realm of music of the 20th century and that of opera. Like elsewhere, opera fans tend to be a most passionate and fanatical bunch and those here are no different. They are surely among the most active members... and as a result I have come to be exposed to no end of works that I was unfamiliar with... or less-than-familiar with. Perhaps most important, to me, was the push toward DVDs of operas which brought the experience of this genre so much more to life than it already was.

My experience with Romanticism and Post-Romanticism was already quite thorough, and there have been few composers among these that I have been introduced to here. My passion for Baroque and "early" music is such that few members here have been able to turn me onto something new (HarpsichordConcerto and a few others excepted). I am also active on another site where a good many members seem to be focused upon Medieval, Renaissance, and Baroque music and it is there that I have been led to an endless array of composers. 

Music of real merit of the 20th century and beyond is something I am always on the lookout for (in spite of the best efforts of some who feel they own this realm). I have discovered such through any number of resources: Google Searches, Amazon.com suggestions and lists, and certainly the recommendations of any number of members here. Among composers that I really came upon... or finally decided to check out as a result of posts here, I would include Holmboe, Kalevi Aho, Per Norgard, Rautavaara, Kaija Saariaho, Wolfgang Rihm, Roger Sessions, David Lang, Peter Lieberman, Ernst Krenek, Charles Ives, and a good many more.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I chose beyond 1950's for Rautavaara, Kilar, and other composers closer to contemporary that I've discovered through these forums. I also chose large orchestral, concertos, and chamber due to the various top 100 / 150 lists we've had here, as well as the lesser known symphonies thread. Those have been the greatest resource for me.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely opera. TalkClassical has made me a proud opera fan.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Opera

Through the collective knowledge, enthusiasm and experience of fellow TC members I have learned more about opera than I would have thought possible.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't approach my involvement in T-C from the viewpoint of trying to learn anything about music. I can't see a box in the poll list to cater for the likes of me, so I haven't ticked anything. I'm sure that I'm not the only member in broadly the same position as me. 

The main reason I'm a member is because without formal membership you can't see uploaded files, and carrying searches on past threads or members is a pain, etc. 

I would suggest that from the viewpoint of learning about classical music forums like this one are good for people who know little or who regard themselves as still having a long way to go. But once you've been an active listener for say over 5 years and have built up a decent sized CD collection it's doubtful that places like like will teach you anything, or at least teach you anything you can't more reliably find out for yourself by doing a bit of research using other sources. They become, for those who choose to remain, a way of chatting about their interest, to see what others think, etc.

I mainly like to pop in here from time to time to see what's topical, and occasionally I might comment if appropriate or try to answer a question on a topic where I feel qualified to do so. But I very seldom learn anything of a musical nature. This hasn't always been the case. In my earlier days, when I was an active member of various other forums, I used to regard them as potentially useful places to learn and improve my knowledge of the repertoire. Now, however, I feel pretty well clued up on all that, so I don't look for any more help in that respect.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Difficult to say, I came here as total newbie who hardly knew few works of Mozart and Beethoven and most of stuff was new to me. But my explorations were quite independent, sure, I often saw an interesting note about some composer here on TC and checked him, but I had other sources too. 

Let me think. First of all: Mahler. Back then he was most widely discussed composer around here (JTech82 and others ) so I was wondering who the guy is and obviously had to hear him. I liked him then I disliked him then I liked him again and finally loved him. Then I remember there was much talking about Shostakovich which inspired me to check him out as well. About those two composers I'm certain that it was TC where I've learned about them. It's possible that Ravel and Sibelius (Tapkaara and JTech being two strong supporters who talked about his music day and night) could be on this list too. 

So, seems like I can't vote for one period. These names represent quite diffrent styles.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Opera primarily, and oh boy, recent addition schigolch is such a good teacher! Many others know a lot as well and the collective knowledge is just amazing, is turning the opera forum into a major resource for opera fans.

Second, avant-gard. When I joined I didn't know anything about it, and I still know just a little but it's way more than before, and I've been enjoying most of what I've encountered. I still do this from the opera perspective - modernist and contemporary opera - so I voted for opera.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Not sure I've learned much of anything about music here - I've have plenty of time to discover what I like/tolerate/dislike. What I _have_ gained knowledge/understanding about is people. Especially young adults of social classes I don't meet 'in the world', but people in general too. TC is much more civil, and in many ways less guarded, than where I used to hang out (rmcr). Being a humanist, people are my main interest. Thanks for sharing, folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Opera primarily, and oh boy, recent addition schigolch is such a good teacher!


I agree Alma, schigolch is such an asset to our humble forum.



Almaviva said:


> Many others know a lot as well and the collective knowledge is just amazing, is turning the opera forum into a major resource for opera fans.


People help each other & newbies to opera (and I am still one) aren't ridiculed for not knowing stuff or for their tastes, so they feel comfortable asking questions. And we all learn a bit more.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Definitely all 20th Cent. - Avant-Garde stuff. I never heard of composers like Penderecki, Lutoslawski, Ligeti and all those names that came up in the Classical Music Project, the top 100 symphonies, concertos, etc. And out of curiosity and "chance" I came across their music myself elsewhere, and could happily claim them not to be entirely foreign composers to me. For me, it's vital that I get to know my modern composers, since I'll be swamped with it in college everywhere.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Mostly that Black Sabbath sucks.

I've learned about some modern composers. A lot I'm not keen on, some I am.

Some outliers that stick in my mind as being directly recommended by people here and that I've gone on to like are Susuma Yokota, VHS Head, The Monks and Robert Pete Williams. Also checking out stuff I've heard of but never actually listened to, like Drexciya and Burning Spear.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I chose Renaissance, Romantic & solo vocal (if that means art-song?). Esp. with regards to contributions recently by Hocket, worldviolist (eg. enjoy your Mahler, Bruckner reviews of different interpretations), stlukes (vocal things). These were more recent, but in days gone past, I esp. liked to read member Air's impressions/knowledge re solo piano repertoire...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Sid James said:


> These were more recent, but in days gone past, I esp. liked to read member Air's impressions/knowledge re solo piano repertoire...


Yeah, we definitely need to get some more solo piano discussion going around here again!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm learning about every period, even about non-classical music, but I think the most I've learned has been about post-1950 music, both contemporary composers in general who I would not be in a position to encounter in my neck of the woods, and in particular, Per Norgard and Karlheinz Stockhausen are two that I've never encountered before and have explored because of those here who have taken the time to understand their musical language.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I learned that there are people who actually enjoy opera.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Have found the dedication of some posters concerning certain genres here (for instance "someguy" as regards contemporary music, "headcase" as regards string quartets) and not at least the seriousness of the opera folks interesting and inspiring. 

Also: a definite re-discovery of the relativity and yet the stabilities of personal taste; once worked in a classical record shop with a constant flow of customers, but had slightly-slightly forgotten about this.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I've learned a lot from this place actually...I picked: Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, First half of 20th century, Beyond '50's/ Avante Garde, and Opera. But really I just could've picked all of the options...:lol:

Its hard to nail down what I've learned the most about, but I've learned a lot. Thank you TC! :tiphat:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

That every forum has one guy on a Sibelius crusade.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I came here to learn and I've learned so much of all aspects and periods of classical music. Can't name just a few. But I can say this: THANK YOU GUYS.

Edit. whoops, I noticed an almost similar post a bit above... funny! I swear I didn't copy him... it just shows that many people have had similar experiences here!


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

I've learned just much Aramis is in love with Polednice, and I'm getting worried.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Andy Loochazee said:


> I've learned just much Aramis is in love with Polednice, and I'm getting worried.


Is this true, guys?...

Anyway, what I've learned the most so far from being on here is far from musical. What I've learned most is that there are a whole lot of cool folks from all walks of life out there who like and listen to the same music as I do. Perhaps not all of the same but in this one and very important aspect, we are united. Musically, I have not exactly learned so much as I have been exposed and re-exposed to works that I didn't care for much or probably would have never heard but seeing some of your passion for them one can't help but be curious and give it a shot. I've learned a little patience as not everyone shares your same views and got in trouble I think on my first day or couple days; not sure, but our good friend Alma set me straight and it really makes sense, this order we have. I have a great time on here and the only thing I would change is in addtion to having a 'like' button is maybe have a 'lol' one too because some of your posts just make me crack up right upon reading...thanks for being here, tc, and for giving us this outlet.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

One of the things I've learned from visiting this forum a lot over the past few weeks is that you don't really have to like Classical music very much to have a lot to say on a "classical" music forum.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Andy Loochazee said:


> I've learned just much Aramis is in love with Polednice, and I'm getting worried.


You're worried????? They're both supposed to be in love with me.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I bump this thread because I can.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I bump this thread because I can.


Yes you can :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I learned who's the greatest, the most underrated, the most overrated, which composers are gay, Boulez and Cage suck, David Bowie was a genius.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

From reading all of the attacks against the avant-garde, I have gained a greater appreciation for this music.


----------

